# Full HD LED TV under 60K



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

Hai,

I want to buy a Full HD TV. Here are my requirements:

1. *Budget: 60K Max,

2. Display type and size: Full HD LED TV,

3. The primary use of TV/Monitor? 100% as Primary TV

4. Ports Required: HDMI [At least 2 of it], USB, Ethernet/Wi-Fi would be great,

5. Preferred choice of brand: Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, LG.

6. Any TV/Monitor in consideration: Nothing I know of,

7. Any other info that you want to share: **What ever size 60K can get. Not a penny more...*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2017)

50"

FHD

60k


Not sure if this requirement is for year 2012 or 2017.

Get this instead:

LG 123cm (49) Ultra HD (4K) Smart LED TV  (49UH770T, 3 x HDMI, 3 x USB)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 50"
> 
> FHD
> 
> ...



Didn't I say 60K is my budget? Please again go through my requirements.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Didn't I say 60K is my budget? Please again go through my requirements.



Then get this

LG 108cm (43) Full HD Smart LED TV  (43LH576T, 2 x HDMI, 1 x USB)

Getting a 50" 1080p screen is plain stupidity. Pixelation would be a bummer.

Compromise on TV Size and get a 27" 4K monitor instead (like ASUS PG27AQ) 

Also, don't suggest a 1080p monitor for a GTX 1080


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2017)

Get a 4k 50-55' display from Vu/Le Eco, you would more than satisfied! They come with 3 years warranty and are well worth it, if you dont want to go the 4k way, the full HD 50' from Vu costs 32k, I am personally using it and have no issues, have even tested their warranty, they replaced my tv when the panel went kaput in the first 3 months.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Getting a 50" 1080p screen is plain stupidity. Pixelation would be a bummer.



Not true. I have sony bravia 55" inch 1080p (almost 2 years old) TV at my home. The display is beautiful to look at, be it games, movies, general TV channels, anything. Remember that 4K is today's hype, and bigger beautiful Full HD displays have been in market for past many years  
If purpose is generic TV watching, 4K is not of any use. But yeah, definitely a plus point if it can be bought within budget.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Also, don't suggest a 1080p monitor for a GTX 1080



I think I got this one  . Well, nothing can be done in case of already spent money..so one should tell all the available options, rather than advising a single path


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2017)

1. *Budget: 60K Max,

2. Display type and size: Full HD LED TV,

3. The primary use of TV/Monitor? 100% as Primary TV

4. Ports Required: HDMI [At least 2 of it], USB, Ethernet/Wi-Fi would be great,

5. Preferred choice of brand: Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, LG.

6. Any TV/Monitor in consideration: Nothing I know of,

7. Any other info that you want to share: **What ever size 60K can get. Not a penny more...*[/QUOTE]

Get thisBuy Philips 43PUT7791/V7 109.2 cm ( 43 ) Smart Ultra HD (4K) LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 19, 2017)

Philips 50PFL3950/50PFL3951 V7 127 cm ( 50 ) Full HD (FHD) LED Television -55,365.


Link:*Philips 50PFL3950/50PFL3951 V7 127 cm ( 50 ) Full HD (FHD) LED Television


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Philips 50PFL3950/50PFL3951 V7 127 cm ( 50 ) Full HD (FHD) LED Television -55,365.
> 
> 
> Link:*Philips 50PFL3950/50PFL3951 V7 127 cm ( 50 ) Full HD (FHD) LED Television



That TV is available for 44k on amazon 

Again, buying a 50" 1080p TV in 60k budget is stupidity.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Philips 50PFL3950/50PFL3951 V7 127 cm ( 50 ) Full HD (FHD) LED Television -55,365.
> 
> 
> Link:*Philips 50PFL3950/50PFL3951 V7 127 cm ( 50 ) Full HD (FHD) LED Television



Just get this now:

Samsung 48JU6470 121 cm Ultra HD Smart LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronic

You won't find 4k TV from any other top OEM in 60k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2017)

No matter what TV you buy,make sure to buy at least 1 or 2 years extended warranty as it is worth it.


----------

